# Travel Destinations > South East Asia >  Bai Xep Fishing Village Ranked In the Top 'Mysterious Jewel' of Asia

## brianvu

*Bai Xep, a small fishing village near the city of Quy Nhon, Binh Dinh province, is evaluated by Business Insider as one of the mysterious jewels of Asia.*

*Bai Xep Fishing Village is ranked on the top 'mysterious jewel' of Asia*


The website Business Insider has recently listed 16 destinations in Asia that tourists haven’t known about yet, and Bai Xep Fishing Village is considered one of the jewels of tourism in the future.
Bai Xep, the name of a small fishing village near Quy Nhon city, Binh Dinh province, which still retains the serene beauty of a traditional fishing village, with no fuss by cars and the excitement like the other beach resorts. And these factors that have made it a hidden gem.

Besides Bai Xep,  15 other places are also on this list including Tai Long Wan Bay (Hong Kong, China), Similan Islands (Thailand), Iriomote Island (Japan), Kratie City(Cambodia) , Nabule beach (Myanmar), Raja Ampat Islands (Indonesia), Champasak province (Laos), Thai island(Thailand), Mergui archipelago islands (Myanmar), Yakushima Island (Japan), Nacpan beach (Philippines) ,Hokkaido Island (Japan), Sumbawa Island (Indonesia), Ulleungdo Island (Korea) and Green Bowl Beach (Indonesia).

1.jpg2.jpg3.jpg

Are you ready for a trip in Vietnam? 

*Vietnam Tour Packages | Vietnam Honeymoon Holidays | Vietnam Family Holidays | Vietnam Adventure Tours*

----------

